# Perry Tote Love! ❤️



## historygal

I normally hang out in the LV forum, but recently tried Tory Burch Minnie flats which I am really enjoying.  They are so much more comfortable than the Revas with no break in period.  After this experience, I was ready to give her bags a try.

I love to carry tote bags to work and have a few LV options (a couple of Neverfulls and a Totally) and several Longchamps in various colors.  I had previously looked at the Tory York tote, but I am not personally a fan of bags that have a middle zipped compartment down the center.  I recently stumbled across the York tote after watching a YouTube review.  I ordered the black and tan during the Black Friday sale and am in love [emoji7].  If anyone is a Neverfull fan and is wanting a similer type bag made out of wonderful pebbled leather, I would highly recommend this bag.


----------



## strandedflower

Beautiful!! I was using my Neverfull to death and wanted to give it a break and through youtube I found the perry tote also!  Just purchased the French Gray/Peony on Black Friday. My store was out of stock but they transferred the last one from a different store. I also considered the Black and Bark color! They are gorgeous! Enjoy your new bag and I love the pops of mint blue in your bag! So pretty!


----------



## Staxx

I really regret not getting the Perry Tote in Oceano! They look amazing, everything I love in a tote!

I also became interested in Perry totes after watching a YouTube video! This one in fact: 

It also mentions the Neverfull (MM)


----------



## puppyfriend

Does anyone know if the Perry is discontinued, or just sold out til more are produced?


----------



## anteaterquaker

I just bought the French grey Perry tote too 
It is love at first sight 
So pretty and very light weight 
Your black Perry is amazing


----------



## historygal

puppyfriend said:


> Does anyone know if the Perry is discontinued, or just sold out til more are produced?



I was wondering the same thing.  I've noticed several online retailers are out of stock of the Perry Tote.  I don't follow the Tory Burch brand close enough to know if styles are routinely discontinued, brought back seasonly, or just experience slow production.  I did ask customer service the other day when I placed an order for shoes, and the lady commented that they are not told what new items or colors or coming out before they are released.

Hopefully someone else on this forum will have more information.  It truly is a great bag.


----------



## historygal

anteaterquaker said:


> I just bought the French grey Perry tote too
> It is love at first sight
> So pretty and very light weight
> Your black Perry is amazing



I now own three colors because I am crazy about this bag for work: black, bark, and the beautiful French gray.  So far I am saving the gray for spring, but I hope you are enjoy your bag.  I agree it is so beautiful and very functional.  I've been taking my black Perry to work daily for the last several weeks.


----------



## reginaPhalange

historygal said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  I've noticed several online retailers are out of stock of the Perry Tote.  I don't follow the Tory Burch brand close enough to know if styles are routinely discontinued, brought back seasonly, or just experience slow production.  I did ask customer service the other day when I placed an order for shoes, and the lady commented that they are not told what new items or colors or coming out before they are released.
> 
> Hopefully someone else on this forum will have more information.  It truly is a great bag.


I think someone mentioned that they saw them at a TB outlet, doesn't hurt to call and ask!


----------



## jenna_e

Would love to know this too or if it's on sale online anywhere - not fussed on the colour.


----------



## historygal

jenna_e said:


> Would love to know this too or if it's on sale online anywhere - not fussed on the colour.



I bought two of my Perry Totes during the Black Friday sale and they were 30% off.  I just checked Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, Saks, and Neimans, and the totes are either sold out or regular price.


----------



## anteaterquaker

historygal said:


> I now own three colors because I am crazy about this bag for work: black, bark, and the beautiful French gray.  So far I am saving the gray for spring, but I hope you are enjoy your bag.  I agree it is so beautiful and very functional.  I've been taking my black Perry to work daily for the last several weeks.



My next wish is Perry tote in ocean ( greenish) color 
It was past season ( 
Or I am going to see if Tory brings this bag back in different color


----------



## jaserendipituy

anteaterquaker said:


> My next wish is Perry tote in ocean ( greenish) color
> It was past season (
> Or I am going to see if Tory brings this bag back in different color


well if i go to saks website they have it but it is sold out. you can put yourself on the waiting list. if it becomes available they will send a notification. i wanted that color as well and did as mentioned above. but i was late in checking my email and by the time i checked my email it was sold out again. hopefully they come
out with nice colors for the summer 2017. cheers


----------



## jenna_e

Just ordered the Perry tote in black from Shopbop for $421AUD.
https://www.shopbop.com/perry-tote-...005.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize&os=false

I notice the Perry in Navy is back on the TB website, but couldn't justify $80AUD for shipping to Australia!


----------



## Staxx

Just brought my very first TB Perry bag in Oceano! It's been on my wishlist since the collection came out and I missed it at the time, so excited I could get it (and on sale too!). 

I'll post pictures when it arrives if anyone is interested?

Shipping to Australia almost killed me though ):

http://www.toryburch.com.au/perry-t...dbags-view-all&start=11&dwvar_30749_color=407


----------



## Iduneterea

I just bought a black Perry tote from the site sale. Can wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Kdiane

jenna_e said:


> Just ordered the Perry tote in black from Shopbop for $421AUD.
> https://www.shopbop.com/perry-tote-...005.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize&os=false
> 
> I notice the Perry in Navy is back on the TB website, but couldn't justify $80AUD for shipping to Australia!



I just bought the black for the same AU$421 today! Can't wait to get it on Friday! Seems it would be great for work. Need to retire my longchamps as it's dying after travelling everywhere with me.

Does anyone in the USA (im in Aus) know and can tell us if the perry tote is being discontinued? Can't find any other colours anywhere, besides the black on SHOPBOP and navy on th TB website. Everywhere has sold out .


----------



## Iduneterea

So disappointed. They just mail me that they cancelled my order, after 2 days I placed it.
I was really looking forward to received it.


----------



## puppyfriend

So I emailed customer service out of curiosity to ask about the possibility of more Perry totes being available, and this is the response I got:

"Our brand specializes in seasonal items, meaning, most of our inventory is only available for a limited time and may not return every season, or even be restocked during the current season. For this reason, we are unable to confirm future availability from our inventory."


----------



## jaserendipituy

Iduneterea said:


> So disappointed. They just mail me that they cancelled my order, after 2 days I placed it.
> I was really looking forward to received it.


saksfifth website still has it but its on regular price.


----------



## jenna_e

After ordering the black Perry from shopbop last week, I got a sale alert from ShopStyle yesterday for the Navy Perry on sale at the Outnet for $265AUD. I ordered it straight away - couldn't miss out on the biggest bargain of my life! So glad I didn't cave and order this colour through the TB website last week! My black Perry tote was delivered a few days ago, but I'm away on a work trip - very much looking forward to getting home so I can see it!


----------



## jenna_e

anteaterquaker said:


> My next wish is Perry tote in ocean ( greenish) color
> It was past season (
> Or I am going to see if Tory brings this bag back in different color



Is this the colour you're after? Seems to be available though Far Fetch.. 
https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...inkshareaus&utm_content=10&utm_term=AUNetwork


----------



## historygal

jenna_e said:


> After ordering the black Perry from shopbop last week, I got a sale alert from ShopStyle yesterday for the Navy Perry on sale at the Outnet for $265AUD. I ordered it straight away - couldn't miss out on the biggest bargain of my life! So glad I didn't cave and order this colour through the TB website last week! My black Perry tote was delivered a few days ago, but I'm away on a work trip - very much looking forward to getting home so I can see it!


Congrats!  I hope you love your new Perry bags!!


----------



## Staxx

Just got my Tory Burch Oceano Perry tote in the mail! But I love it more than I thought I would, the leather is amazing and the colour is gorgeous! Such a nice bag to hold and use! 

Website image:



Mine:


----------



## historygal

Staxx said:


> Just got my Tory Burch Oceano Perry tote in the mail! But I love it more than I thought I would, the leather is amazing and the colour is gorgeous! Such a nice bag to hold and use!
> 
> Website image:
> 
> View attachment 3600873
> 
> Mine:
> View attachment 3600886
> View attachment 3600883
> View attachment 3600877
> View attachment 3600881
> View attachment 3600891



She's a beauty!  Enjoy your new bag.  Would you say the color leans more turquoise or teal?  The pictures look more teal/ mallard blue to me, but I know some colors are hard to capture on camera.


----------



## Staxx

historygal said:


> She's a beauty!  Enjoy your new bag.  Would you say the color leans more turquoise or teal?  The pictures look more teal/ mallard blue to me, but I know some colors are hard to capture on camera.


Thanks I think so too! Definitely more of a deep teal it has a bit too much green in it to be a true mallard blue


----------



## TraGiv

I just got mine!  I'm joining the club with mine in Bark. I'm not a tote person but I love this tote!


----------



## reginaPhalange

TraGiv said:


> I just got mine!  I'm joining the club with mine in Bark. I'm not a tote person but I love this tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623346
> View attachment 3623347


Congrats! This bag is beautiful in the colour bark, especially with the gold interior[emoji5]


----------



## TraGiv

reginaPhalange said:


> Congrats! This bag is beautiful in the colour bark, especially with the gold interior[emoji5]



Thank you!  Yes, it is. I'm so glad I got it. [emoji4]


----------



## Knittinviola

Does anyone have the Perry with the silver metallic finish?  How has it held up?  I've had experiences in the past with coach bags with the metallic leather that didn't hold up well. The leather got marked up easily and it couldn't be fixed. Anyone had this problem with TB Perry?  Thanks much?


----------



## Notanotherchinadoll

For people who want the Perry but are worried about it being discontinued, Bloomingdales currently has it in bark and black on their website. I definitely think it's a great tote that's worth buying. If you want one grab one before Bloomingdales runs out.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Notanotherchinadoll said:


> For people who want the Perry but are worried about it being discontinued, Bloomingdales currently has it in bark and black on their website. I definitely think it's a great tote that's worth buying. If you want one grab one before Bloomingdales runs out.


Also, I think most TB boutiques send them to the outlets since I saw the Bark/Gold one there recently


----------



## lettuceshop

Add me to the Perry Tote love.....I'm off on a trip and needed a great tote on board, I'm looking forward to it arriving on Wednesday.


----------



## nihash

I found both the black and bark today at the local nordstrom marked down to 197$!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Anyone found a reasonably priced rigid insert for the Perry?


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

San Marcos, Tx outlet had all colors of the TB perry tote as of yesterday half priced. I bought a black one.


----------



## Mrs. D.S.




----------



## chavezslp

Mrs. D.S. said:


> View attachment 3762649


I am so glad you posted this! What was the final price? Can you post any more pics? Do you feel like it it the same quality Perry tote that was sold in the boutiques? I am pretty sure I want it in Navy...and our local outlet mall is getting a TB in a few weeks!!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

chavezslp said:


> I am so glad you posted this! What was the final price? Can you post any more pics? Do you feel like it it the same quality Perry tote that was sold in the boutiques? I am pretty sure I want it in Navy...and our local outlet mall is getting a TB in a few weeks!!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Quality is excellent as it was at actual boutique before it made it to the outlets. It is flawless. I ended it up paying $161.83 with taxes because of a 50% sale back in July 12. I went yesterday to an outlet in Houston and it was only 30% off then, hopefully there is another big sale soon. Good luck!


----------



## chavezslp

I love it and the price is amazing!! But my guess is that some of these Perry totes are made for the outlet?? Or all of these the discontinued boutique Perry totes?


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

I bel


chavezslp said:


> I love it and the price is amazing!! But my guess is that some of these Perry totes are made for the outlet?? Or all of these the discontinued boutique Perry totes?


I am not sure but I believe they are made specifically for outlets. When I was interested in this tote it was no longer sold in any retail store, and when I saw it at the outlet it was just the same as far as I could inspect.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

At the Rosemont Outlet, the black Perry tote was $299 + 30% off. I would love a black or Navy one. Saks still has a bark color for full price - I wish they'd get with the program and discount them!


----------



## harlem_cutie

The Perry totes at the outlet are a lesser grade than at retail. The retail version has soft, supple pebbled leather. the outlet version is a coarser grained leather. The made for outlet version will have a "made in" tag that says "TBO" so it should be easier to spot. I ordered a black Perry Tote from the outlet over the phone a few months ago for $165. I was really excited until I opened the package and was greeted by a noticeably inferior bag. i had no idea there were made for outlet versions in this style. That said, I wouldn't pay more than $200 for an outlet version of this bag.


----------



## Summer_lim

Hi, i just got mine too. It's in bark colour. But actually i'm a lil bit worried abt its authenticity. May i ask whether the perry tote leather is very flexible? Mine is not that slouchy and a lil bit stiff so it has structure in it that makes it not slouchy. I really appreciate if somebody can help me with this issue. Thank you.


----------



## chavezslp

Summer_lim said:


> Hi, i just got mine too. It's in bark colour. But actually i'm a lil bit worried abt its authenticity. May i ask whether the perry tote leather is very flexible? Mine is not that slouchy and a lil bit stiff so it has structure in it that makes it not slouchy. I really appreciate if somebody can help me with this issue. Thank you.




Where did you get it from? If it indicates it was made for the outlet then that is why it may be inferior quality.


----------



## sarah_Luv

I need you shopper bag and this one looks very nice! :o have to put on my list. All looks very well organized though. My bag... it is hell. haha


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> The Perry totes at the outlet are a lesser grade than at retail. The retail version has soft, supple pebbled leather. the outlet version is a coarser grained leather. The made for outlet version will have a "made in" tag that says "TBO" so it should be easier to spot. I ordered a black Perry Tote from the outlet over the phone a few months ago for $165. I was really excited until I opened the package and was greeted by a noticeably inferior bag. i had no idea there were made for outlet versions in this style. That said, I wouldn't pay more than $200 for an outlet version of this bag.


Good to know that the outlet ones are inferior


----------



## Iduneterea

Hello, I'm searching a Perry tote, but here in Italy they don't carry it on their site.
Do you now if it discontuined? Thank you


----------



## chavezslp

Iduneterea said:


> Hello, I'm searching a Perry tote, but here in Italy they don't carry it on their site.
> Do you now if it discontuined? Thank you


It is only being sold in the TB outlets. You can find them on eBay or postmark. I just got one at the outlet and I am happy with it.


----------



## lettuceshop

Nordstrom still has the black/beige online


----------



## Iduneterea

Thank you!


----------



## totohellokitty

Is this bag discontinued already?


----------



## lettuceshop

totohellokitty said:


> Is this bag discontinued already?


You can find them in the Outlet stores. Someone I know just purchased one and it was not a "Made for the outlet bag" Good luck finding one.


----------



## Fresh_PS

looks nice!


----------



## donutsprinkles

I feel like this bag should've been a permanent bag line for the brand. It has a great flop, lovely handles and nice pebbling. I really wanted one in black but have no outlet near me.


----------



## for3v3rz

I just got this in the mail. TB having their 40% off sale.  Took off the tassel since is weighing on the handle.


----------



## SandyC1981

I have this bag...it's so great to travel with..loads of room to put stuff inside.


----------



## TejasMama

I think TB should have kept this as part of a classic line--it's a great tote and a wonderful alternative to bags like the Neverfull.  Very classy and goes with anything in any situation.


----------



## Suri23

Hi all! I was reading through this forum a few days back because I saw some bags that looked exactly like the Perry Tote at the TB outlet. I later found out that the bag sold at the outlets is called ‘Brody Tote’. It certainly has stiffer leather than the boutique Perry Tote but other than that, I couldn’t tell any difference between the two. Either was, I was always very fond of the Perry Tote’s design and convenience so I ended up getting the Brody tote in a summery orange color. I paid around $180 for it. Despite the different leather, it still seems like a nice bag! Hopefully I made the right decision! Only time will tell of its quality!


----------



## purse508

A newer version of the Perry tote is out on the Tory Burch website. Only the mini tote is shown on the website today, but the larger tote was there earlier this week. it looks nice and now comes with a matching pouch.


----------



## Iduneterea

Finger crossed for Perry tote come back


----------



## Notanotherchinadoll

Just got an email confirming that the perry tote is back with a small pouch like the neverfull. I think the price went up too.


----------



## nikki626

Notanotherchinadoll said:


> Just got an email confirming that the perry tote is back with a small pouch like the neverfull. I think the price went up too.


I saw it in store and Im not sure I like it. It looks smaller then then the old one. I do like the pouch. Overall I like the structure of the McGraw..wish that had a pouch.


----------



## Purseloco

I just bought the mini TB Perry Tote in Norwood Green. I will post picks when I get it.


----------



## Purseloco

Here is my TB Mini Perry Tote with the patent leather pink interior, I do believe you can reverse this but I probably will not do so, (too lazy). I just got her in the mail today. I took everything out of my Neverfull mm and placed into this bag. The color is Norwood green and pink. There is a place to hang my key fob which I am glad to see as I am always afraid I will loose it. Leather is pebbled and soft a little floppy but has some structure.  I would say that this is a nice everyday size. My 12 inch MacBook does fit in it. If you want a Perry that will fit a larger computer you will need the larger size. I would call this a purse sized tote. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## muggles

Waiting impatiently for my black mini Perry to arrive from Tory Burch!
Out for delivery! [emoji5]


----------



## muggles

Got my black Perry, yesterday!


----------



## Purseloco

muggles said:


> Got my black Perry, yesterday!


Congrats, can you post pics?


----------



## muggles

Purseloco said:


> Congrats, can you post pics?



Will get a pic today!


----------



## muggles

Finally! Got that pic!
Haven’t used it yet!
Got the Tory Burch scarf to go with it!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> View attachment 4222807
> 
> Finally! Got that pic!
> Haven’t used it yet!
> Got the Tory Burch scarf to go with it!



Major flaw on front of bag!
Shipping back today


----------



## shoes+handbags

The Mini Perry Tote is the perfect sized handbag!


----------



## xtye1

Bought this beauty today from Bicester village! [emoji7] My first Tory Burch purchase! Love the colour and how much you can fit inside... makes it the perfect work tote. Also bought a purse!


----------



## Purseloco

muggles said:


> View attachment 4222807
> 
> Finally! Got that pic!
> Haven’t used it yet!
> Got the Tory Burch scarf to go with it!


The Black and Gold is Lovely!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## camylshops

Does anyone here have the version with pockets on the middle compartment? I know it's mainly preference, but I wonder how deep they were and if at all significantly useful than the perry tote without pockets in the middle compartment?

*NVM. I'm referring to the triple compartment perry tote -- different from the ones being posted here


----------

